# A8N SLI Deluxe, "System failed VGA test"



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello, this is my system:

A8N SLI Deluxe motherboard
Athlon 3500+, Winchester Core, Zalman CNPS7000B-AlCu cooler
2 * 512MB Corsair ValueSelect RAM DDR 400
Gigabyte GV-NX66T128VP 128 MB Graphics Card (NVIDIA 6600GT, Passive cooled )
Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 10, 300 GB
Arctic Silentium T2 Case (VERY silent, with 4 coolers within) with Seasonic PSU of 350 W continuous, 450 W Peak. Should be good enough following ASUS' recommendations and my configuration (less than light).

This configuration performed very well and stable for a week. But then overnight, when I tried to turn on the PC I got the following message through my speakers: "System failed VGA test", no screen at all 

Things I've tried:

Get the VGA card out and back in, no solution.
Replace VGA card with another one, no solution. The original VGA card functions very well on another motherboard with PCI-Express, so it's not the VGA-card.
Clear CMOS, no solution.
Connect EZ_Plug next to graphics, no solution.
EZ_connector is on Single.

This really puzzles me. How come my graphics suddenly doesn't get recognized allthough it was OK for a week, without problems.

I'm really looking forward for any options and/or suggestions, because I would very much so like to get started with my new PC-config and hope that I don't have to RMA.

These were some suggestions on PC Perspective: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=385889

Best regards and thanx already for your answers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi,

If it is seated properly (reseat it a couple of times) then you need to look at this possible problem:

You quoted: Seasonic PSU of 350 W continuous

That is not much power supply and an off brand at that. I would be very concerned that you don't have enough power for this unit. 

Another thing you need to check is that your 20 pin (am assuming that is what you have) is clear to the side of the 24 pin connector. So easy to miss a pin.


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

Reseated a couple times, no solution.

I tried with another PSU ... same result. Arctic Cooling states that the PSU should meet the requirements. Have a look at my case and cooling strategy here: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/pc_case2.php?idx=12.

20 Pin connector is well connected.

Getting out of options :4-dontkno . I guess I will try to rma the motherboard, and hope they don't mind that I replaced the Motherboard HSF with the Passive NB-47J Zalman cooler (hope that's not the reason the board malfunctions, guess not; anyway Asus should be ashamed of their stock NB HSF, such a freaking noise :4-thatsba ). I can still put the stock version back on.


Thanx for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in the bios and see if it has been disabled by something


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

dai said:


> look in the bios and see if it has been disabled by something


I would like to check the Bios, but I can't, since I get no screen at all. The only thing I get is the vocal post message "System failed VGA test". According to the leds at the front of my case there is also Hard disk activity.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then i would also think it is not putting out enough amps to run it


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello folks!

There is light in the darkness ...

I've changed my graphics card from the blue to the black pci express slot and guess what ... I have screen again!! Of course, it is only on PCI Express 1x. 

What should I do?
In the BIOS, SLI is set to auto, so the EZ_selector desides. Set it to normal?(one graphics card) and try again?
Update BIOS?

At least I have some options again now and can start rulin' things out. But if I don't get the blue slot to work it'll still be rma.

I hope some of you will be af assistance, I appreciate that very much


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

HI,

I do think that doing all the things you mentioned is in order. what can you lose and you have a lot to gain. Probably the BIOS update would be my first try if I was working on it.


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL

Updated Bios to rev 1006, no avail.

Option to set SLI to manual isn't available anymore, so can't try that either.

And then, with the graphics card in the black slot and the EZ selector set to Dual SLI as Sick Willie proposed in this thread http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=385889&page=2&pp=15 (EZ powerconnector attached). Guess what postmessage I get? Yes indeed, "System failed VGA test" for crying out loud! :dead: 

So it's back to where I was 2 hours ago: graphics card in black slot, screen with PCI Express 1x. Pfffff 

Suggestions anyone ?
Otherwise dismantle tomorrow and send back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is something here scroll down the page
http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/38623/?o=300
you have the molex plug connected to the motherboard for extra power required?
there are plenty with this problem


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

Flaming lips!!!

I read this option somewhere on Anandtech forums and tried it out:

This person had the same problem and did the following:

Set the EZ_Selector to Single, but don't push it down in the clips again. This way the selector has an angle of about 30° opposite to the motherboard.


I've tried this out and guess what: My system is up and running with Graphics at PCI Express at 16x. Unbelievable .

The problem is, when I leave the card like this I'm affraid it'll fall out when I put my case in normal position. Maybe I could use some tape on it.

This is quite weard!! Asus has for sure some issues with this EZ_Selector. As I'm not alone in this situation. According to others on Anandtech Forums. I'm VERY sure I didn't mess with the Selector BEFORE I got the "System failed VGA test" error.

Greetz to you all!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i saw it posted as well,it looks like a manufacturering defect they must know about


----------



## museeuw (Apr 12, 2005)

When I switch the Selector to SLI mode (not pushed down, Graphics Card in Blue slot) I get PCI E 8x.

With the same setup and the Selector pushed down (seated): System failed VGA test.

I kind'a dislike to dismantle my system and send it back (money, money, money ... :smooch: ) now I know what's the problem.


----------

